# For the easily amused



## Miyu (Nov 13, 2001)

For the easily amused of you out there (which is most of ya  

http://www.evolver.co.uk/wayofthestick.html


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 13, 2001)

That was fun!  Thanks, JadeDragon 

Cthulhu


----------



## Miyu (Nov 14, 2001)

Not a problem.  The downside of flash games are that they're addictive...@_@


----------



## KatGurl (Mar 24, 2003)

my dad let me back on the computer to check this out. 



I think you'll have to play instead of me telling you about it. if you don't play, you're missing out  



(my dad's going retro in the humur thread :shrug: )


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *my dad let me back on the computer to check this out.
> 
> 
> ...



KATGURL's back  :rofl:


----------



## Seig (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *KATGURL's back  :rofl:  *


Thank you, Captain Obvious


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Mar 26, 2003)

Seen it before, but still funny. Much like the Xiao Xiao movies. Same creator, apparently.


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Mar 26, 2003)

"Your undoing is your stupidity. Try again, fat one."
Heehee


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Thank you, Captain Obvious *



D@mn you. I spit my milk all over my keyboard!
:cuss:


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 26, 2003)

"Wise man say's lay off the noodles fat boy!!":rofl:


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 26, 2003)

For you, the wise man say:

"Your kungfu is strong.  Master Bruce move over, you is the high kicking sheznit."



Cthulhu


----------



## jeffkyle (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *D@mn you. I spit my milk all over my keyboard!
> :cuss: *



I noticed you do that alot.  Maybe you need to quit drinking and computering.


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *Maybe you need to quit drinking  *



Shush you heathen...


----------



## jeffkyle (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *Shush you heathen...
> *



I would never tell you to quit drinking...just not computering at the same time!


----------



## khadaji (Mar 27, 2003)

i love it...   I realy like those stick figure movies, and now its a game..


----------

